# [ RISOLTO ] errore compilazione kernel

## the_boss

Buona sera a tutti sto provando gentoo in virtual box sto seguendo la guida ufficiale passo passo, mi sono bloccato alla compilazione del kernel, quando digido

```
make && make modules_install
```

arriva ad un certo punto e mi da questo errore

sul 

```
menuconfig
```

 ho impostato i parametri essenziali come dice il manuale ...o meglio erano gia impostati.

 il pc in questione e un notebook acer extensa 5635z...... con processore intel pentium T4400.

la guida ufficiale che sto seguendo è per x86

il cd in questione è un cd live gentoo 2008 x86

mi scuso anticipatamente se esiste un argomento uguale al mio problema, ma io non lo trovato.

grazie in anticipoLast edited by the_boss on Thu Oct 28, 2010 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

che versione del kernel stai tentando di compilare?

EDIT: scusa ma perchè usi il livecd del 2008??? O.o

----------

## the_boss

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> che versione del kernel stai tentando di compilare?

 

linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> EDIT: scusa ma perchè usi il livecd del 2008??? O.o

 

 avevo il live 2008 gia da diverso tempo .... comunque devo ricominciare con l'ultima live nn c'è problema, la scarico e riparto

----------

## Zizo

Piccolo off topic:

Se masterizzare un nuovo cd non è un problema ti consiglio System Rescue Cd.

In pochi megabyte ti ritrovi un sistema live sia per processori sia a 32 che a 64 bit, basato su Gentoo, sempre aggiornato e completo di tutti i più utili tool di sistema.

Per questo è l'ideale come base per l'installazione di Gentoo.

----------

## Onip

il livecd utilizzato, ammesso che ti fornisca di connessione e della possibiltà di effettuare il chroot nel nuovo sistema, è indifferente.

----------

## the_boss

ho ricominciato tutto da capo con il live 10.1 e il kernel me lo sta compilando grazie a tutti per l'aiuto fornito

----------

